# Painful Ovulation - Is this normal?



## CarricksMom (Feb 15, 2007)

My DS is 15 months and I've just ovulated for the 3rd time since his birth. My cycles are very regular so far, but I am feeling pain every time I ovulate. I never felt anything before DS was born. It is not unbearable pain and I mainly notice it at night while lying down, but it does wake me up sometimes. It only lasts a day or 2. It feels just like the egg is pushing hard to get thru to its destination-at least that is what I'm picturing!!! I had a fertility test years ago, not sure the name, but it was the kind that they inject the dye to see if your tubes are blocked and it feels sort of like that, but not as intense.

I only weigh 108 lbs, 9 lbs less than when I conceived DS. Could it be that because I'm thinner I feel it more? I had a c-section, could that have affected anything? I'm 41, could it be age related? I'm also still BFing.

I've looked at symptoms for endometriosis, but thankfully I do not have any.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this?

TIA!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I feel it every month. I can tell my doctor exactly when I ovulate (and when I don't). There is a name for it, but I don't remember what it is.

Just wanted to let you know you're not crazy.


----------



## annazari (Jul 18, 2002)

I really don't know how to spell it but I get it almost every month as well. I didn't have it at all until a year after my scond child was born. (the month after my period returned) It freaked me out for a few months. Then I asked a friend of mine who has six kids and she knew the deal. It's great if you're ttc!


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah it seems to get worse with every kid i have.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

it's normal for me. it lasts a few days. i get very bloated and crampy right around when i ovulate.


----------



## CarricksMom (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks so much mamas! I'm glad to know I'm "normal" and glad to find out there is actually a name for it.

Chrissy, I'm in NC, too!

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## maybebaby (Dec 24, 2001)

Just wanted to add, it's not the thin thing







I'm pretty fluffy and I get awful ovulation pains every month. Ever since my cycles returned this last time, they get so bad I'm doubled over in pain for about a half hour when I actually ovulate, not counting all the shooting, pinchy pains all the week before ovulation. ugh!

I was told Vitex can really help the pains but alas, it gives me headaches. lol


----------

